# Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?



## SaKuL (18. Juni 2012)

*Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

Hallo Sapphire-Support-Team,

Die Frage, wie sie schon im Titel zu lesen ist stelle ich aus folgendem Grund:
Ich habe um Jahreswechsel 2010/2011 eine Sapphire HD6950 bei HoH bestellt. Im Spätsommer 2011 gab die Karte auf einmal "Rauchzeichen" - eine Raumfahne stieg aus dem Bereich der PCIe-Stromstecker auf und die Karte roch als einziges Bauteil im PC auch wie verschmort. Ich habe den PC sofort ausgeschalten und die Karte einen Tag später zu HoH in die RMA geschickt, wobei ich auch das gesamte Problem beschrieb und nach einer Untersuchung des PCBs bat. Drei Wochen später kam die Grafikkarte in einem Karton mit Klebeband von einem IT-Unternehmen mit irgendetwas von DEVIL tec o.Ä. im Namen, im "RMA-Protokol" stand dann im weitesten Sinne etwas wie: "Die Karte sei eingehend untersucht worden, aber der Lüfte dreh ganz normal, daher bestehe kein Grund zur Sorge.", einige Schrauben auf der Rückseite sahen auch "abgenutzt" aus. Daraufhin habe ich bei HoH per Mail nachgefragt worauf die Karte denn nun untersucht worden sei und ob ich die Karte denn nun wieder in Betrieb nehmen könne - es folgte keine Antwort.
Ich habe den PC mit dieser Grafikkarte seit dem sehr selten benutzt und am vergangenen Wochenende gab die Grafikkarte unerwartet kein Bild mehr aus. Nun stehe ich wieder vor der ewigen und unerfreulichen Prozedur einer RMA bei HoH, weshalb ich auch diese Problem hier anbringe oder folgende Fragen stelle:

Wo sollten Sapphire-Karten in der Regel bei einer RMA auf einen Defekt untersucht werden? Ist eine direkte RMA über Sapphire möglich und wie soll ich jetzt verfahren?

Ich danke bereits im Voraus für eine Antwort.
Mit freundlichem Gruß
SaKuL


----------



## Combi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

eigendlich ist der verkäufer dafür zuständig.
kann ja nicht sein,dass du den hersteller kontaktieren musst oder die karte nach taiwan/china schickst...
du hast garantie,die rma war schlampig und ungenügend..
hoh hat der garantieleistung folge zu leisten..
am besten rufst du mal bei denen an,über email ist es schwer verständlich zu machen und dauert zu lange..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

Ich würde es da mal direkt bei Sapphire probieren. Was sagt denn HoH dazu?  Eigendlich müßte jeder Hersteller eine EU Niederlassung haben wo so etwas bearbeitet wird, oder macht es ev. Deviltech ( das einzige was Google ausspuckt )


----------



## SaKuL (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

Ja, ich werde es telefonisch einmal versuchen, jedoch warte ich erst einmal darauf, dass sich hier jemand vom Sapphire-Support meldet und mit eventuell einen Tipp geben kann.


----------



## Drauka (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

Hallo Sakul,

viele Großhändler haben ein eigenes RMA-Center in dem die zurückgeschickten Karte getestet werden, bevor sie an unser RMA-Center weitergeleitet werden.
Da es sehr oft vorkommt, dass eine Karte eingeschickt wird, die gar nicht defekt ist, erspart man sich unnötige Kosten.
Das ist natürlich nicht unbedingt verkehrt, in Deinem Fall aber eher unverständlich, dass hier die Karte nicht an uns weitergeleitet wurde.
Ich würde zunächst auch nochmals den Weg über den Händler einschlagen. Solltest Du dabei Probleme haben, dann wende Dich bitte direkt an unseren Support unter support@sapphiretech.de

Vielen Dank.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## SaKuL (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Wie lange würde eine RMA bei euch direkt dauern?


----------



## Ossiracer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

Bei mir war es auch so, dass eine zu HoH geschickte Graka (bei der ich eine Mail bekam, dass die Graka unterwegs zum Hersteller(!!) sei, von der im Startpost schon genannten Firma zu mir kam. Ohne Originalverpackung, in der ich die Graka eingeschickt habe, sondern in einen billigen, leicht gepolsterten Karton. Wenigstens in eine antistatische Tüte wurde sie gepackt


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> von der im Startpost schon genannten Firma


 
DEVIL = Der angesprochene Großhändler  (DEVIL AG - Firmenprofil).


----------



## SaKuL (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

Ja genau, die sinds!
Ich habe die Grafikkarte immer noch nicht eingesandt, da ich fest damit rechne, dass sie mir das Ding kaputt zurück senden mit der Begründung, die Karte sei geöffnet worden o.Ä.
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Drauka (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo werden Grafikkarten bei einer RMA überprüft oder wo sollten sie überprüft werden?*

Was meinst Du mit "Die Karte sei geöffnet worden"?
Du meinst sie lehne eine RMA-Abwicklung ab, weil es so aussehen könnte, also wäre der Lüfter demontiert worden?
Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja mal ein paar Bilder schicken?

Danke.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------

